# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Depilimi Mashkullor

## safinator

Cfare opinioni keni mbi depilimin mashkullor?
Diskutoni.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me lesh pa lesh bereqaves si ta kesh .
Skam gje kundra leshit mashkullor  :perqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Hygjena dhe pastertia nuk ka lidhjer me depilim.As per mashkullin as per femren nuk eshte e kundeshme te jesh me leshra.Te dy gjinite duhet te jene te paster.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Alem leshi ne dimer duhet se te mban ngroht  :pa dhembe:

----------


## safinator

> Hygjena dhe pastertia nuk ka lidhjer me depilim.As per mashkullin as per femren nuk eshte e kundeshme te jesh me leshra.Te dy gjinite duhet te jene te paster.


Ka lidhje higjena sepse qimja mban djerse.

----------


## kleadoni

Personalisht votova per opzionin e dyte! Per mua depilimi lidhet me higjenen qofte per meshkujt e qofte per femrat.

----------


## safinator

Jam dakord.
Ti duhet ta dishe mire depilacionin pasi jeton ne Itali ku depilacioni mashkullor eshte ne nivele stratosferike  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## thirsty

une e le pak. me vone opa brisku  :ngerdheshje:  


kur qethem, opa edhe poshte, ndonjehere purtoj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## kleadoni

> Jam dakord.
> Ti duhet ta dishe mire depilacionin pasi jeton ne Itali ku depilacioni mashkullor eshte ne nivele stratosferike .


haha, e vertete! Ketu meshkujt depilojne kembet dhe heqin vetullat kot per qejf, jo sepse jane psh shume leshator dhe e bejne nga halli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Viola.V

Per shijen/mendimin tim do ishte qe burri te mos ishte tullac tek koka , te kete floke ne koke .Pjeset e tjera te trupit duke filluar qe nga mjekra , sqetullat dhe kudo para dhe mbrapa te behej tullac .

----------


## Viola.V

> Personalisht votova per opzionin e dyte! Per mua depilimi lidhet me higjenen qofte per meshkujt e qofte per femrat.


Depilimi lidhet jo vetem me higjenen por edhe me estetiken . Imagjinoje te kesh nje burre leshator ne trup dhe tullac nga koka ........iuuuuuuuuuu ta shpif .

Gjeja e pare qe i bera burrit kur e morra ishte depilimi .E transformova nga nje burre me hidden talent , karakter te perkryer , bukuri te brendshme shpirterore ne nje model qe une jam Proud of dhe Proud ta show off .

Thone qe jo cdo gje qe ndricon eshte flori dhe une them "Floririn po nuk e nxorre nga Erresira ne Drite asnje nuk ja di vleren !"  :syte zemra:

----------


## kleadoni

> Depilimi lidhet jo vetem me higjenen por edhe me estetiken . Imagjinoje te kesh nje burre leshator ne trup dhe tullac nga koka ........iuuuuuuuuuu ta shpif .
> 
> Gjeja e pare qe i bera burrit kur e morra ishte depilimi .E transformova nga nje burre me hidden talent , karakter te perkryer , bukuri te brendshme shpirterore ne nje model qe une jam Proud of dhe Proud ta show off .
> 
> Thone qe jo cdo gje qe ndricon eshte flori dhe une them "Floririn po nuk e nxorre nga Erresira ne Drite asnje nuk ja di vleren !"


haha, po dakord... une e kisha ne pergjithesi per cunat qe depilojne kembet, duart e heqin vetullat kot per tangellik. Ndersa ato qe jane shume leshator ne trup do i kuptoja nese do depiloheshin (e kam shkruar me lart  :buzeqeshje:  ) 
Sa per floket ka shume cuna qe nuk kane pasi i bien...e s'kane c'a bejne te shkretit!

----------


## Hanny

pederr hesapi be vlla  :xx: ...s'ka lidhje pastertia me lesh se po je krijes qe pastrohet dit per dit, qysh duhet bo nqs don mu kon njeri i pastert, pranija e leshit nuk pengon....ktu meshkujt hekin leshit e krahve, leshin e komve, vetullat, leshin e gjoksit...tamon si femna...m'bojn thjesht me kesh qyqanat...e sigurisht ni krijes kshtu kurren e kurres nuk m'terhek...burri osht burr be daj, duhet mu kon nryshe nga un qe jom femen, pernryshe po bohna direkt lezbo e po shkoj me femna  :xx: ...

----------


## kleadoni

> pederr hesapi be vlla ...s'ka lidhje pastertia me lesh se po je krijes qe pastrohet dit per dit, qysh duhet bo nqs don mu kon njeri i pastert, pranija e leshit nuk pengon....ktu meshkujt hekin leshit e krahve, leshin e komve, vetullat, leshin e gjoksit...tamon si femna...m'bojn thjesht me kesh qyqanat...e sigurisht ni krijes kshtu kurren e kurres nuk m'terhek...burri osht burr be daj, duhet mu kon nryshe nga un qe jom femen, pernryshe po bohna direkt lezbo e po shkoj me femna ...


Kur thua krahet, nenkupton duart apo sqetullat??

----------


## safinator

> pederr hesapi be vlla ...s'ka lidhje pastertia me lesh se po je krijes qe pastrohet dit per dit, qysh duhet bo nqs don mu kon njeri i pastert, pranija e leshit nuk pengon....ktu meshkujt hekin leshit e krahve, leshin e komve, vetullat, leshin e gjoksit...tamon si femna...m'bojn thjesht me kesh qyqanat...e sigurisht ni krijes kshtu kurren e kurres nuk m'terhek...burri osht burr be daj, duhet mu kon nryshe nga un qe jom femen, pernryshe po bohna direkt lezbo e po shkoj me femna ...


Ku jeton ti?

----------


## Hanny

> Kur thua krahet, nenkupton duart apo sqetullat??


durt e sqetllat..




> Ku jeton ti?


n'Itali..

----------


## kleadoni

> durt e sqetllat..
> 
> 
> 
> n'Itali..


Ca thua moj?? Pse te leshi ne sqetull dallohet burreria e nje mashkulli? Ti thoshte nje mashkull keto hajde de, por nje femer??

Si moj te duket gay nje mashkull qe depilon sqetullat?

----------


## Hanny

> Ca thua moj?? Pse te leshi ne sqetull dallohet burreria e nje mashkulli? Ti thoshte nje mashkull keto hajde de, por nje femer??
> 
> Si moj te duket gay nje mashkull qe depilon sqetullat?


po m'duket pederr, e ateher?? secili ka shijet e veta...ti nqs don rruj sqetullat sa dush..

----------


## kleadoni

> po m'duket pederr, e ateher?? secili ka shijet e veta...ti nqs don rruj sqetullat sa dush..


haha, mire mi mire, se nje pyetje te bera! S'po te kerkoj llogari  :buzeqeshje:  thjesht me cuditi kjo shija jote prandaj.... nejse!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

eshte gay nqoftse depilon gjonksin,barkun apo pjeset e tjera perveq sqetullave sepse mbajne djerse !

----------

